# Ozy's 20 liter Jungle Nano - Innovative marine 8w



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice, I like it!

How do you like that filter? This is my first time hearing about it and I'm intrigued lol


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice.. I derimmed my 5 gal and grown to really love them .. that wisteria will defiantly form a jungle alright


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of flow with this filter, and I had an issue at first because I did not get it sealed correctly, pretty easy once I figured it out, works like a champ... I need to slow the flow though, maybe an external heater will slow it down some... So far, I really like all the accesories and different options for placement, up to 2 feet low, hanging on the side or back or sitting next to it, all the different hardware to achieve this...


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I have come to like this filter already, the flow has settled very nicely and the betta can even find a slow spot behind the DW to sleep, I will have a ton of possibilities when hiding it, changing flow patterns and such... Never again will I use a HOB... 

Planted the dwarf baby tears tonight, we shall see how they do in sand, I will be dosing excel and eventually get a tiny CO2 unit for this, I hope the plants survive until that point, light is good, and will be better once I grab the 8w 960 lumen innovative marine skkye light clamp LED setup, or the single strip 9w LED with 1080 lumens!


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Picked up a bamboo shrimp and a few blueberry shrimp, they are acclimating as I type this!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What are blueberry shrimp? Are those the dark blue neocaridina shrimp? Make sure your tank has enough filtration for the bamboo shrimp or they were starve!


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

The px-360 can handle a 25 gallon tank, after placing the driftwood top in the path of the spray bar, I knew it would be the perfect hang out for the bamboo... Yes, the blueberry's are dark blue neocaridinas, really nice, but it was tough for the lfs guy to judge male from female, so hopefully one of the 4 is female...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds good on the bamboo shrimp! Hope it thrives for you!

As for the blueberry shrimp, the problem is they don't breed true blue. Just thought you should know ahead of time. Read this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...ry-shrimp.html or here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...ry-shrimp.html There's huge problems with them breeding and you ending up with a ton of brown looking shrimp.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Good to know on the blueberries... Will see how it goes, I also saw sunkist, fire, CRS, CBS, cherries and Amanos this evening, my shop has a "geek" corner full of good stuff... The blueberries might end up as cleaners in the big tanks if they breed brown, a little disappointing though... Anyway, PICS


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How many of those blueberries did you introduce? Is Fred bothering them at all? You might wanna get some MTS as well to stir up the sand so no gas bubbles form.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Fred ignores them completely, he did go see net the bamboo shrimp this morning when he was on the wood but then swam away not interested, I got this pic before Fred scared him. Funny, I put 2 small mts in two days ago, then yesterday, 1 medium came with the blueberries, you can see him out of focus in the last pic of my previous post


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting. You have a very mellow betta! That's very good for the shrimp. How many blueberries did you put in?

That's a great shot of the bamboo shrimp. Was it's filter feeders spread out?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

very mellow betta, I got lucky, I had neons and a CAE in a tank with him for a while... that was back when I made huge mistakes on fish choices... Fred has always done his own thing. 

I bought 4 Blueberries, I really like the sunkist too, dont be surprised if they show up sometime soon.... 

Net did not have his filters out at the time, the light was off and I scared him when I turned it on, he had them out last night, he found a current next to an edge of the DW and was chewing away... his color has increased dramatically just overnight, he is a lot mor red orange now!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunkist won't be able to breed in freshwater in case you didn't know.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Did not know... thanks for the input... they would then only be for show to brighten up the blueberries


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Several changes since Christmas, one is a new scape for some depth and the new IM 8watt skkye light. The bamboo is gone..... Somewhere, either behind the fridge or the snail ate him after his first molt. 1 blueberry died. I picked up 4 small RCS, one even looks almost rilli; got them from the "asst algae eating shrimp" tank. score! I also put in 5 espei rasboras for some more movement and they really like the extra flow from the px360. and of course some eye candy

FTS









IM light (had to darken the pic so the light was visible









Espei rasboras



























Blueberry shrimp









MTS









Dwarf sag and HC


















And Fred's house


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

GREAT SHOT of the betta in the pagoda. Fred get's along fine with the other tank mates? How's the bamboo shrimp doing? I don't see it anywhere 

Btw, since you bought RCS with your blue berried, you're gonna end up with a ton of brown shrimp if they breed. If you want red shrimp still I would take your blue berries out.

Also noticed you changed the scape a lot by adding more rocks and getting rid of the DW mountain . How much water do you think is left in there? 15L?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

The bamboo is gone... no evidence of him anywhere the day after his last molt. Perfect molt, saw the bamboo hiding, the next day nowhere... He either jumped or was eaten by the ginormous pond snail that is notorious for chomping fauna when they are sick or dead. He is gone now as well. 

Fred is an anomaly, most carefree betta ever, never flares, never picks on anyone, just plays around a lot... had him for about 2 years now. 

The blueberries are now 3 from 4, dunno why but one was dead during the last scape retouch. The blueberries will most likely end up in the walstad bowl downstairs, they are already more brown than blue, but still nice....

I would say 2-3 liters of sand and another 2 liters of wood and rock, yeah, 15 is about right I would assume.... The aquatic treadmill of the filter keeps the rasboras moving and Fred escapes to the pagoda when he wants to get away from the current, or under the DW as there is a bit of space back there...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

OH! When you mentioned "bamboo" up there I thought you were talking about the plant haha. I was like "what? how did it go behind the fridge? Oh well, read on!"

Hm... weird how the snail also disappeared. Do you have a snail problem right now? Or just some here and there.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Newest FTS


Love the latest FTS!



Ozydego said:


> Light: Innovative Marine 8w skkye light


How much did this light run you?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

OH, the huge pond snail I removed and put in a 10 gallon, he was way too big for the tank... 3 small pond snails currently and up to 6 MTS now in the sand... I have lots of sand in there.... 

The light cost me $80 at marinedepot.... so far so good, the light is very even and bright, not quite as bright as I would have thought, but I would say definitely medium light... we will see how it grows HC....


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm very cool light, I'm sure it's more than enough for HC. Still have mine under the Spec stock LED  debating what to get when it burns out. Are the snails multiplying?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I did a TON of research on LED lighting as I wanted small footprint and low power consumption. I looked at Lumens and PAR (if the info was available) and substituted lumens when PAR data was not available. Innovative marine answered all my questions in their data, had the highest lumens for the price and was one of the only LED light with enough growing potential for me for under $100. I could have gone with 2 compact fluorescents and had a huge footprint for a lot less, but I was willing to pay more for the cool factor with the growing potential. I am really happy with my purchase, the HC is throwing out new bright leaves, I have timers for moonlight and daylight and so far it has lived up to expectations, the only thing I did have an issue with was the mounting arm, it is made for their tanks, so sticks forward 8 inches, which I had to bend the arm quite a bit to get it centered, it works fine and does not look bad, but I felt like I was butchering the mount to get it to my needs....

As for the MTS no little ones yet, I still am getting a few pond snails out..


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I did a TON of research on LED lighting as I wanted small footprint and low power consumption. I looked at Lumens and PAR (if the info was available) and substituted lumens when PAR data was not available. Innovative marine answered all my questions in their data, had the highest lumens for the price and was one of the only LED light with enough growing potential for me for under $100. I could have gone with 2 compact fluorescents and had a huge footprint for a lot less, but I was willing to pay more for the cool factor with the growing potential. I am really happy with my purchase, the HC is throwing out new bright leaves, I have timers for moonlight and daylight and so far it has lived up to expectations, the only thing I did have an issue with was the mounting arm, it is made for their tanks, so sticks forward 8 inches, which I had to bend the arm quite a bit to get it centered, it works fine and does not look bad, but I felt like I was butchering the mount to get it to my needs....
> 
> As for the MTS no little ones yet, I still am getting a few pond snails out..


Nice! I'm thinking of buying two of these lights for my 60P. The only thing I'm concerned about is the 10K temperature - would you say it is bluish looking, or is it just right? I normally like 6.5K temperature.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

With the blue on, I like it, with the white only, it was a little bit too warm for my taste, it may be perfect though for you. I tried both and decided to go with both the 10,000 and blue together. I will try to take pics both with the blue and without with neutral camera settings


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

10k too warm, really? Guess you would hate 6500k huh?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

That's great to hear. I just ordered 2 of them for my 60P, since they are only $80 each and free shipping. By the way, for my Finnex 4 gallon, which I believe is the same tank you have here, I have one of those Innovative Marine 6 watt utility LEDs. It is really great for nano tanks because it has a goose neck that can be positioned in any direction or angle, without bending the arm like you had to do.

For the 60P, I actually think the default will line up perfectly because it is designed for the Innovative Marine 16 gallon Nano which has almost identical dimensions to the ADA 60P.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

monkeyfish said:


> 10k too warm, really? Guess you would hate 6500k huh?


Personally I like 6500K because it is the temperature of daylight sun.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Agree with the 6500k in fluorescent, but for some reason, the 10,000k LEDs seem almost the same as a 6500k CFL, the LED is very true "white" and the blue just cools it off a bit for me, maybe I am a marine guy in the making, but for me the marine colors are waay too blue so go figure...

The tank is slightly bigger that the finnex, 5 gallons and it's definitely an off brand, I found it at a store called meijers for $30... Expensive, but really nice silicone work on the back pane, the front three are a single pane


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

First, here is the very slight difference with the blue on vs. off, then just the blue

Blue and white









White only









Blue only









I do also have white LEDs projecting onto the white background which is evident in the blue only pic, that may influence the color slightly, but for the two pics, same settings, just blue on vs. blue off


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Here are a few more pics, HC is hanging in there, the Co2 will help with that, but I have to wait for drop checkers as well so I don't suffocate my shrimp

FTS









Cherries


















Fred still likes the pagoda


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

And I'm still liking Fred in the pagoda


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Getting a little more jungley, bought some new dwarf sag that had wider leaves and looked in better shape, I moved the java moss to between the rocks, so with a lot of trimming, hopefully I can get it bushy down there. Eventually there will be Co2 but until then the drop checker will stay blue and the HC carpet will probably just stay the same, some small growth, but not nearly what it could be. 

With back light off









With back light on









Top down









Bottom up









3/4 view (my favorite pic)









HC doing its thing... Slowly, good roots though









And Fred looking at himself


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking good. Fred isn't bothering any of the other inhabitants at all?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Diwu you don't sleep do you? Fred is such an awesome fish. At night I can hear my bettas crunching on snail shells.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Hehe, he acts like a cat... Sulking around and sleeping a lot... He is getting old... 2 years now, nope, never bothers anyone, he did follow a tiny shrimp the other day and I was worried, but he lost interest quickly... I am sure he is keeping the shrimp population smaller than it could be though.... Tiny Shrimp are hard to resist


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, I really wish my local meijer had this tank. How much was it? If the price is right I might have to start driving to all the ones in my area.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask too, no Meijers this far down south... but is that the acrylic SeaClear line they carry? Didn't know there was a 5g.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

This is actually all Glass!, it was $30 but I think totally worth it, the silicone on the back half and bottom is top notch... I could never find the manufacturer... I dont know who supplies them, and I have never seen them on their website either, they have a 4 and a 5 gallon version... both have a half acrylic top that I didnt use and a cheapy in tank filter I still have in the box as well... I think I got really lucky with it


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Got to use a macro lens last night so I got some cool shrimp pics


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and pics. I love the shrimp shots.


----------

